
Vice vs. Sexy Cyborg: How US Journalists Nearly Ruined a Chinese Maker (2018) - EndXA
https://www.patreon.com/posts/18216256
======
raxxorrax
Some US tech journalists and publications certainly ruined quite a few people.
Strangely they often call themselves progressives, turn their heads and try to
impose random morals or typical US sensibilities. Some seem to really believe
it, some are just dicks optimizing for engagement.

I don't even know why they are still that relevant, because engagement in tech
is driven through different channels nowadays.

